# Vertical stripes on male Betta



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

I recently posted a thread because I noticed the colour of my Betta fluctuating. It was suggested that he may be stressed due to a new tank habitat and the fact that he is now in a divided tank and can see my other male. 

However I have also read about stripes and I was wondering what the reasons for vertical stripes on a male Betta are. Mine has had his colour fade and vertical stripes appear on and off. 

*Is it just from stress? *

*Do they get these vertical stripes when they are ready to breed? (I have read females do)*

I have blocked off his view from the other male and added more plants. each has a cave to retreat to which i have faced away from each other for extra privacy. I have also put a light above their tank which has helped regulate the temperature because I am battling to find a small enough heater. He seems much happier but that was yesterday so I need to monitor him still and see if this continues. 

Also, he is big and mature but has never attempted to blow a nest bubble which concerns me. He is fat and healthy and very active even when his colour fluctuates and these strips appear. His appetite is good too. Im wondering about these stripes that have appeared lately though. 

Any ideas?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

One of my highly aggressive females (she was attempting to attack my plakat male through the divider yesterday) gets vertical stripes when she's fighting with another fish. 

I've heard a couple of people mention they are indicators of submission, but she is anything but submissive. I have noticed when one of my males flares at the others, the stripes on his face (near his gills) become much more pronounced. This also happens after feeding.

Some of my males have never built bubble nests in the entire time I've owned them. One of mine doesn't even flare at the mirror if I'm holding it. He knows I'm there so just swims above it and begs for food. It's nothing to be concerned about. Bubble nests aren't really an indicator of health/illness.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Heaters come in all sizes/gals, unsure what size your tank is, but this one is pretty small: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-Aquarium-Heater-Watts/dp/B0006JLPFE
Other then stress and submission, unsure why he would have the stripe


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

GOOD NEWS! crazy actually seeing as i only posted this yesterday! I came home to Sid having built a HUGE bubble nest! And his colour is bright and full  Maybe all he needed was some privacy! 

I have looked and keep looking for one of those heaters but I live in South Africa and I havent been able to find any in stores, only online. But Im looking into it. The smallest one i have found is 50W which is WAY too big.


----------

